# Loss of arm; riding with one arm



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Managed to break my right forearm and shatter wrist. Surgery Monday, week of painkiller lala land and some rehab ahead. Any of you ridden with use of only one arm? My mare is very laid back and neck reins. I want to walk and trot her but doubt that loping would be safe. Have friends that can ride her now but would like to ride again soon, maybe in a month or so. Anyone have suggestions for riding with one arm?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your injury  That must be painful! I broke my wrist in 1/2 snowboarding once. Not fun! I had surgery and pins put in mine - but I've ridden with one hand - many Western Folk do it without an issue 

I wish you well! And sending quick healing vibes!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks... I ride with one hand all the time as I ride western, but there is a difference when the other arm is just not available, and will probably be in some kind of cast. Wanted to try today but just have a splint until the surgery and my friend said no, wait till it is less painful. Think I just might try tomorrow. I feel like I have less control somehow...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I wouldn't try it to be honest. A few weeks/months of not riding now is a lot better than potentially years if you damage it further. If in doubt, ask your doctor if they think that horseriding is ok. Follow their advice, they really do know what they are talking about.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your big owwie. I am with Chiilaa, I 'd wait , if it were me. Poor puppy!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i broke my arm 19 months ago and i rode with one arm!! i have also now spraied my wrist and am riding one and a half armed!!! hehehe  get better soon!!!

also if you have to you could get someone to lead you.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I would ride, but I would wait until a few weeks after the surgery, all you need now is a big sudden jar that would move everything. 
And you can absolutely ride with one arm. 

Heal up quick and all the best for the surgery.


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

Let it rest for a while after surgery so it has time to stregthen and heal. You don't want to go making it worse, that's the last thing you need! 

Hope your arm heals quickly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Erm I rode at a show with my wrist in a cast! Just put a big glove on and my jacket over the top and no one was any the wiser.
This was riding english and luckily I had a pony who would go entirely from seat and leg aids. Thus I only had to hold the reins with the broken side not do anything else! Won my class as well!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks everybody for your opinions and healing thoughts. It really has helped me think things through. The idea of more pain is what is making me hesitate. I will wait a month or so after surgery and when I am very comfortable with the cast will see how I feel about riding then. If I still have doubts I'll just wait it out.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Wrap your cast with Water Wings!  That'll protect your arm if you fall off - lol.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

My husband broke his arm, had surgery, pins, and a huge full long arm cast that was slightly bent at the elbow. Had it done in hunter orange and went hunting on horses one week after surgery. He had a very safe horse and went into some hard country but got a nice deer. He had already figured if he had to bail off, to fall on his left side, cast was on right side.
It can be done, just be careful and don't put yourself in a position that you can't get out of.


----------



## I love horses (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm really sorry bout your arm.
But if I would have such an injury, I would still go riding.

Do you ride western or english?
Because if you ride western, it's deffinetly not a problem, because there you only ride with one hand (most of the time).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have also been there. I broke my left arm when I was 9 and ended up with the screws and pins and an "external fixator". I was back riding within just a few days, though I had an absolutely bombproof horse to ride. Just be safe and don't take any unnecessary risks and I'm sure riding will be fine. I believe the biggest problem you will likely have will be saddling/unsaddling and getting on and off.

Good luck with the surgery and I hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey everyone I rode my mare yesterday for the first time out of surgery, almost 2 weeks now! We had gorgeous 60 degree weather here. I was alone at the barn so just walked her bareback, nobody to help with saddle. Our mounting blocks have gone with boarders who found another barn so getting on was the challenge. Climbed on top of wheel guard on trailer after trying pile of gravel that didn't work, and I couldn't get up on round bale. Have plate & screws but doctor put everything back together well. Just have a brace on lower arm since most damage is in the wrist area. Only need pain meds at night now, ibuprofen works great otherwise. Barn friends have been picking my mare's feet for me. It will be a while before I can do that. Anyway, looks like we have several days of good weather ahead for riding so we'll get a saddle on her and things will be back to normal soon I hope because I want to do some serious trail riding on spring break in March!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I feel your pain, when I broke my collarbone I was out of riding for 9 weeks...during show season!! My mom still doesn't know it, but I used to sneak out while she was at work and go trail riding bareback on Artie :shock: Hang in there


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

If you are unable to ride for some reason, ask your coach (if you have one) to do more non-riding lessons. When i broke my leg, I obviously couldn't ride, so my trainer agreed to teach more care related lessons as opposed to riding. We went over how to put on wraps, how to dress a wound, she brought a few books and taught me a bit about the types of competitions, the levels of dressage, etc. and what the judge is looking for in each. She also did some saddle fitting lessons and taught me a few massage moves. =)


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> I feel your pain, when I broke my collarbone I was out of riding for 9 weeks...during show season!! My mom still doesn't know it, but I used to sneak out while she was at work and go trail riding bareback on Artie :shock: Hang in there


 Equiniphile, those are the kinds of things you don't tell your mother until you are out of the house! haha


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Lonannuniel said:


> If you are unable to ride for some reason, ask your coach (if you have one) to do more non-riding lessons. When i broke my leg, I obviously couldn't ride, so my trainer agreed to teach more care related lessons as opposed to riding. We went over how to put on wraps, how to dress a wound, she brought a few books and taught me a bit about the types of competitions, the levels of dressage, etc. and what the judge is looking for in each. She also did some saddle fitting lessons and taught me a few massage moves. =)


 Great idea!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

It's great that you were able to get back on, even if it's just a little bit right now. I got kicked by a pony that was in training and snapped two bones in my hand, so they casted me to the elbow, and I was still riding. I was jumping 3 ft at home, with one hand, and wanted to go to a show. My darling hubby told me I could show with my cast, but only if I'd ride on the flat only, just to be safe. My horse was so grouchy that he wasn't jumping that he jumped out of the arena and took off for the trailer. I'd have been better off jumping on purpose than clinging on for dear life with something like that. Just make sure you are careful and that you know your horse and their moods well, and you'll be fine.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

outnabout said:


> Equiniphile, those are the kinds of things you don't tell your mother until you are out of the house! haha


 Don't I know it :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm glad that you are still able to ride in spite of being handless. I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------

